# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Converting a section of fence into a large gate  structural design help?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi all
I need to convert a section of fence into a large gate for temporary access. The fence is CGI post and rail. The posts are round galvanised spaced 2.7m apart, rails are 45x65 timber spaced 1.2m, total height of CGI is 1.8m. The plan is to add hinges to one post and a latch to the other.
The current timber is rotted and needs to be replaced plus additional bracing will be required. The gate will only be used a hand full of times and sections of angle iron will support the latched end.
The first image is the current arrangement and the second is the proposed additional bracing.
What would you recommend for timber size and bracing and do I need to use a treated timber such as H2 etc?
Many thanks
Jonesy

----------


## phild01

What about a regular steel gate overlaid with lightweight cedar.

----------


## havabeer

would it be worth just adding a small piece of angle iron or block of timber to the non-hinged side, so that the weight isn't on the hinges the whole time. this would limit your gate to opening outwards only though

----------


## Jonesy_SA

> What about a regular steel gate overlaid with lightweight cedar.

  The section is part of a high traffic street in an average area.  By keeping the same aesthetics its less likely to be vandalised.   

> would it be worth just adding a small piece of angle iron or block of timber to the non-hinged side, so that the weight isn't on the hinges the whole time. this would limit your gate to opening outwards only though

  That's the plan However running in the same direction as the rails so it provides additional support for the unhinged section of fence rain. 
With this said I am leaning towards two gates hinged at either side. I think it might be too much weight for 2 or 3 hinges if kept one large single. 
I have been advised i /should use H3 minimum for fence rails; sound correct? Its a bit pricey?

----------


## phild01

> I have been advised i /should use H3 minimum for fence rails; sound correct? Its a bit pricey?

  If pine, then yes, H3 is above ground use.

----------


## Shmi

God yes 2 gates. Way too much weight for post and hinges unless you go proper comercial strength (like farm gates).

----------

